# Apple.ca



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

originally, I was writing this as a debate between BestBuy.ca or Apple.ca for ordering my iBook - but writing it made me realize that Apple.ca was a much better option (Edu Discount, and Upgrades)

I was wondering what kind of shipping time (from them to me) I can expect from an iBook with an upped HD


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Shipping times will vary based on demand. Generally it's good provided you're not trying to buy a recently introduced model.

But Apple will give you a estimated delivery time when you order. I suppose if you don't like whatever answer they give you that you could cancel before it ships.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

I have never bought a cpu from apple.ca, but I have purchased a number of extras (iBook battery, new ac adaptor, etc.) and have only good things to say about the phone support and the delivery time (basically within a week, by purolator). 

Seems to me they list shipping times on the site, though I have no idea how accurate they are. They do provide you with a tracking number, however, so you can check the status of your order.

Since we don't have a decent mac outlet here in Montreal, I'll probably by my new iMac (sometime in the spring) from apple.ca. 

Please let us know what you decide and how it turns out.

Macsackbut


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

i ordered an airport express base station for myself yesterday. they gave me a fedex tracking number. i don't think much will go on for the next couple of days; their expected date of arrival is dec 29 (thurs) about noon.

7 days... not bad considering all the holi-delays


----------



## emceepj (Aug 18, 2002)

I bought my iBook through Apple.ca and it took about a week. And I had a larger hard drive and BT added.

Phil


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Same here when I custom ordered my 12" PB (extra RAM, bigger HD, A'port card)...I think it took like 4-5 days. Very fast standard delivery from California, don't bother with express shipping.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

We just bought our new iMac through Apple.ca and we received our computer very quickly. 

That was including made-to-order options like BT module, extra RAM...the works. Their delivery time was faster than promised, so that was great news for us in the end.


----------

